# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Пригласите нашу группу и солистов в Санкт-Петербург

## Toamna

*Дорогие друзья,
пригласите нас на конкурс в Санкт Петербурге в 2014 году весной или осенью.
Нашей группе уже почти 20 лет, ездим на разные конкурсы западной и центральной  Европы, а в России еще не были.
Хочу поучаствовать со своим ансамблем и солистками в вашем конкурсе, а также показать им один из красивейших городов мира - Санкт-Петербург, где я сам много раз бывал много лет назад. 
Здесь наши  видео из разных конкурсов, информация о нас и все другое 
(Нажмите на российский  флаг):
http://www.lietutis.eu/news

Моя почта:
lietut@gmail.com*

----------

